# 5x5x5 cubes



## BrunoAD (May 18, 2010)

Rate your TOP 3 5x5x5 cubes. Only rate those you actually use. Any comments on why you like them would be useful.

Example:
*1) V-cube - Turns well, heavy/light, feels solid, etc.
2) YJ - adjustable, few lock ups, great at cutting corners, etc.
3) etc...*
4)
5)
.
.
.


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

The new YJ 5x5 is a clone of V-cube 5 but with an adjustable core.

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.5x5x5_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Gen_2nd_White_(Spring_Edition)-28864

EDIT: You definitely could have searched for this yourself or used the One Answer Question Thread, so people are most likely going to mad


----------



## MPCstore (May 18, 2010)

YJ 5x5 Museum Edition Cube is their premium cube (some call upgrade edition)
6.5cm size, extremely fast even out of the box, good cornering (much better than YJ promo version)

QJ 5x5 Cube 
bigger 7cm size, heavier, smooth.


----------



## BrunoAD (May 19, 2010)

riffz said:


> You definitely could have searched for this yourself or used the One Answer Question Thread



I did search, but did not find a suitable thread. I am hoping to have 1 good thread with 5x5x5 cube preferences, not just for me, but anyone trying to decide. This way, the really good cubes get plenty of exposure, so more people buy them (or buy more of them) and support the quality product. Then other companies will put more effort into making quality, instead of quantity.

Maybe a better thing to ask would have been: "Rate your 5x5x5 cubes." Ya, I think I will EDIT my original post.


----------



## BrunoAD (May 19, 2010)

MPCstore said:


> YJ 5x5 Museum Edition Cube is their premium cube (some call upgrade edition)
> 6.5cm size, extremely fast even out of the box, good cornering (much better than YJ promo version)



Is this the one?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569


----------



## xbrandationx (May 19, 2010)

which YJ is better?
this one or this


----------



## Chapuunka (May 19, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> MPCstore said:
> 
> 
> > YJ 5x5 Museum Edition Cube is their premium cube (some call upgrade edition)
> ...



That is the V-Cube mech one w/o adjustable screw/spring.




xbrandationx said:


> which YJ is better?
> this one or this



They're the same cube, the white one just has adjustable screw/springs.


----------



## ottothedog (May 19, 2010)

the black one is adjustable (I have one)


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 19, 2010)

Much better 5x5 and super big cornering. Easy & stable


Video blocked in some countries. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKxhvNAXLn4


----------



## blah (May 19, 2010)

SS <3 GG


----------



## BrunoAD (May 21, 2010)

It sounds like the *YJ upgrade* is the best 5x5x5 cube at this time, thus worth supporting. My YJ 3x3x3 is very good also.

I am surprised that so few people appear to know enough about this puzzle to make an educated comment (200+ views??). I thought this cube was rather popular among this type of crowd, but I guess most people here focus on the 3x3x3 (as do I).


----------



## Applemoes (May 21, 2010)

The Vcube 5 is heavy/light?

Damn, that's one hell of a cube!


----------



## BrunoAD (May 22, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> The Vcube 5 is heavy/light?
> Damn, that's one hell of a cube!



Hmmmmm....

I really hope you were joking there....
But in case you were not, this may help:

http://www.englishclub.com/writing/punctuation-slash.htm


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 22, 2010)

Bruno, Apple was wondering if the V-Cube 5 was heavy or light. It was a question...


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Bruno, Apple was wondering if the V-Cube 5 was heavy or light. It was a question...


no, he was referring to the first post, where it says that the V5 is heavy/light



BrunoAD said:


> *It sounds like the YJ upgrade is the best 5x5x5 cube at this time, thus worth supporting.* My YJ 3x3x3 is very good also.
> 
> *I am surprised that so few people appear to know enough about this puzzle to make an educated comment *(200+ views??). I thought this cube was rather popular among this type of crowd, but I guess most people here focus on the 3x3x3 (as do I).


first of all, what are you basing this on?
second of all, plenty of people have the YJ 5x5


----------



## Applemoes (May 23, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > The Vcube 5 is heavy/light?
> ...



I really hope you're joking now. I'm well aware of the usage of a slash. This is what I meant:

"V-cube - Turns well, *heavy/light*, feels solid, etc." (quotation by you)

You say that it's heavy/light. Well what is it? A metal plate can't be hot/cold, it has to be one of them.

So, is it heavy or light? Decide already


----------



## BrunoAD (May 23, 2010)

I was setting an example of a post, Applemoes. Forgive me, I was not clear. 

I don't own any 5x5x5 cubes at this time, but am planning on purchasing one, two, or three, depending on what I find out about their quality. I wanted to support those companies who make worthwhile products, as well as have a general thread for anyone who comes here looking for this kind of info.
I searched for this but only found various information scattered around the web, not focused in one convenient place. I do not like giving my money to people who produce junk.

So far, I don't know of a better place to ask this kind of a question, other than Speedsolving.com - which appears to have the best selection of intelligent, English speaking people who enjoy this hobby. If you do know of a more informative website, a link would be much appreciated.

Thanks for your patience and support.


----------

